
Interactive C++ in a REPL [Public Beta] - entelechy
http://www.loopperfect.com/
======
Davidbrcz
This looks promising and is very similar to
cling([https://root.cern.ch/cling](https://root.cern.ch/cling)).

But I can't find Jyt's source.

~~~
brudgers
There's a new trend of putting Github links behind a Twitter/Facebook/Linkedin
style icon. Jyt does this at the bottom of the page:
[https://github.com/LoopPerfect](https://github.com/LoopPerfect)

------
chetanahuja
Love the concept but hate the fact that the recommended install process on
Linux is the dreaded wget | bash.

~~~
entelechy
Install Script: wget
[http://www.loopperfect.com/downloads/jyt/debian/latest/insta...](http://www.loopperfect.com/downloads/jyt/debian/latest/install)
It ensures all dependencies are installed

Debian package:
[http://www.loopperfect.com/downloads/jyt/debian/latest](http://www.loopperfect.com/downloads/jyt/debian/latest)

